# Trolling tomorrow



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Haven't trolled all year and so are going to give it a try tomorrow, for wahoo. If we do any good, I will post some photos.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

good luck! hope to see some pictures


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you looked at Hilton's? Where about are you planning on hitting? I'd love to see some good wahoo pics and stories! Seems like the offshore thread has been a bit cold...pun intended.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

One from Monday- gulf sure has been pretty though!! Awful tempting to anyone who IS NOT working. Can't say the same for this weekend! Gonna get snotty again. Good luck though! Be sure to share a story when you get back.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

looks purty!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is my plan, such as it is. Go SE from the Pensacola Pass until we hit The Edge. Then troll to the Nipple. If we hit blue water, then troll back and forth over the blue water, green water line going SW. 

Not a sophisticated plan, but I am a novice trolling, and have not studied Hilton's nor Roffler's charts.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Did ya go?


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, to start the day my wife was sick. She got and ate some deeply discounted seafood salad from WD, and thinks that gave her food poisoning. Then the tide was so low in the morning that I had a bad problem getting the boat off the lift. Am up before dawn straightening out the cables on a step ladder. It went downhill from there. ( a slight exaggeration ) The seas were flat in the bay but progressively worse the further we went out. It took us 1 1/2 hours to get near The Edge. We trolled from the Antares to The Edge but decided no further. No hits. So, we used our Penn Internationals to catch a few porgy and vermillion snapper for dinner. 

The good news is the water at The Edge was blue, no not "blue water", but a pretty dark blue - clean and beautiful. And there were clouds of fish on the screen right at The Edge.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Report. Hope Mrs. Brenda feels better. Stay away from discounted seafood!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like you made the best of the situation, did some catching, got dinner and had a good day on the water. Screaming drags and areal displays of game fish are the fabric of every anglers dreams because more often than not we have to tell ourselves "next time". Great report even with no knock downs, you overcame some obstacles and got out there gave it your best shot, managed to bring home some dinner while most of us were wishing we were fishing!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Envious of just getting out there!


----------

